# Shaper



## Doggggboy (Feb 4, 2022)

You kids and your toy shapers...lol


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 4, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> You kids and your toy shapers...lol


i'll raise you with this 11000 pounds 10 feet long








> "You can make anything on the shaper except money"


----------



## Darren (Feb 4, 2022)

could watch that all day


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 4, 2022)

Wish I had even bigger garage so I can put in it, without any guilt, one of these hobby sized 24". These suckers can sure cut metal off!


----------



## Darren (Feb 4, 2022)

I love the saying that you can make anything but money with a shaper. It's so much better than money.  I think that's why they are so popular right now.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 4, 2022)

I don’t mind Revenue Canada slapping their forehead! Lol


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 4, 2022)

between his Cincinnati Shaper and Cincinnati Mill, if I hear Jason Marburger is leaving his shop unattended for more than a few days, I'm rolling in with a flatbed semi trailer and tow motor...


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 4, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> between his Cincinnati Shaper and Cincinnati Mill, if I hear Jason Marburger is leaving his shop unattended for more than a few days, I'm rolling in with a flatbed semi trailer and tow motor...



What the heck is a tow motor?


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> What the heck is a tow motor?


It is the kleenex of lift trucks


----------



## Everett (Feb 4, 2022)

These machines are amazing, but honestly I'm just glad to have the one I did manage to find. Even with all the work it took to get it basically running. There are still some modifications I want to make to it but considering most of the work I have planned for it is only a few inches in stroke the massive ones would be complete overkill.

But yes, if I had room, I'd totally love to throw Abom-size shrapnel across the shop too


----------



## Darren (Feb 4, 2022)

one of the things that you rarely hear about a shaper, but is most impressive, is the finish. On cast iron especially, its a thing of beauty. They aren't all about hogging metal (a small mill can hog more with carbide). They are unique , for sure.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 4, 2022)

dfloen said:


> one of the things that you rarely hear about a shaper, but is most impressive, is the finish. On cast iron especially, its a thing of beauty. They aren't all about hogging metal (a small mill can hog more with carbide). They are unique , for sure.











						Peerless Shaper Basement Install
					

How to tram a shaper  I haven't watched this yet, but I want to.  Let me know if its interesting.




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Degen (Feb 4, 2022)

Vertical mills are faster, but what makes shapers better is that they always run flat and true simply because of how they operate, best words to describe then slow, steady but sure.


----------

